# Not sure when BMQ starts



## Norris95 (27 Aug 2012)

I've been accepted to start the weekend version of BMQ with the Army Reserves. I signed up in Saskatoon, with the North Saskatchewan Regiment, so it will probably be held in Dundurn. All that I was told is that training will start sometime this September, and that they would contact me. I'm starting to get nervous because there is less then a week until the first weekend of September and I have not been contacted. I tried calling several numbers and even going to the armouries but nobody ever answers and the armouries were closed when I went. Should I be concerned or should I just wait it out and hope they contact me? Thanks to anyone that helps.


----------



## MikeL (27 Aug 2012)

The Reserves haven't even stood back up yet(AFAIK),  relax.  Talk to other members and find out when the unit stands up,  show up on that night and you will get the info you need.


----------



## Norris95 (27 Aug 2012)

Thanks, only thing is I don't know any of the other people. There was a corporal who said to call him if I had any questions but I never got his number.


----------



## dangles (27 Aug 2012)

I do not know how it works out West, but here in Ontario at my Reserve unit we come back from stand down on Sept 4th. Also, our BMQ courses are held at the start of October.

You have been sworn in already right?


----------



## Norris95 (28 Aug 2012)

Yea I was sworn in a few months ago. I'll just wait it out I guess!


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> I've been accepted to start the weekend version of BMQ with the Army Reserves. I signed up in Saskatoon, with the North Saskatchewan Regiment, so it will probably be held in Dundurn. All that I was told is that training will start sometime this September, and that they would contact me. I'm starting to get nervous because there is less then a week until the first weekend of September and I have not been contacted. I tried calling several numbers and even going to the armouries but nobody ever answers and the armouries were closed when I went. Should I be concerned or should I just wait it out and hope they contact me? Thanks to anyone that helps.



I work in an Ontario reserve unit as a recruiter and in the unit operations cell (which deals with courses), and my job puts me in a position to have a great deal of familiarity with reserve recruiting and basic training.

It is likely that BMQ will not start for your area until mid to late September. Early to mid Sept is normally when the reserves 'stand up' again for regular training; the summer is always a busy time for us and regular training ceases. Part time courses, in my increasingly extensive experience, usually begin late Sept/early Oct to let things shake out on the administrative side.

You have, I gather, been enrolled. Do you have your uniform and kit yet? Do you have military ID yet? These are things your unit needs to arrange for you.

It is reasonable at this point in time, if you are enrolled, to be asking your unit when you will begin training, and to ask for at least the first couple weekends you expect to attend. You serve part time and have a life to work around. They may not have answers yet, but it is fair for you expect someone in a position of authority to tell you that. Contact whoever you've been given as a point of contact at the regiment, and respectfully explain that you need to get such info as is available so you can prepare your life to work around the needs ot the regiment. There is no justifiable reason for them to have a problem with you politely making such a request.


----------



## Norris95 (28 Aug 2012)

Yea I got my initial kit list (although I've come to realize my pants are about 13 sizes too big) and I have yet to get my military ID. So even though the unit has stood down, I can still contact them?


----------



## Cundalabra (28 Aug 2012)

I'm also doing weekend bmq in Saskatchewan this fall. I'm being sworn in this week and will be getting my kit sometime after that.  I'm still in the dark about most of the details, but was told that bmq won't be starting until after the weekend of September 15th.

I'd echo some of the comments about things picking up in early September. My unit's first full parade isn't until the first week in September.


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Yea I got my initial kit list (although I've come to realize my pants are about 13 sizes too big) and I have yet to get my military ID. So even though the unit has stood down, I can still contact them?



The unit itself doesn't stand down completely'; there's still a full time administrative day staff. Usually the battalion orderly room (the clerks and admin) and the operations cell (courses and taskings).


----------



## Maxadia (28 Aug 2012)

But if you are still missing many people because the units are not back from stand down, wouldn't there be a 1-2 week delay in getting all the pertinent info collected in order to schedule all the members into courses?  I am assuming that the administrative staff doesn't completely decide how the course load is scheduled and laid out?


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> But if you are still missing many people because the units are not back from stand down, wouldn't there be a 1-2 week delay in getting all the pertinent info collected in order to schedule all the members into courses?  I am assuming that the administrative staff doesn't completely decide how the course load is scheduled and laid out?



Reserve BMQs are generally run within the Brigades. This is all figured out in spring/summer. From when a reservist is enrolled, they quickly become available in CFTPO for the Ops cell to begin loading. There's not much staff work beyond confirming that recruits are available for said course, getting positions on  aBMQ sourced to the unit, and filling them.

The unit training stands down in the summer, but the unit doesn't simply stop. I see no justifiable reason for the process of getting recruits onto BMQ to cease in the summer months. It's very little actual work, and it's an important task. Everything that matters for the pre-BMQ enrolled recruit (BOR and Ops) is still going in the summer months.

In short, if BMQs run in September, it becomes a command function to ensure that tasks are delegated to the right people with the right lead time to get those spots filled and get troops on course. But it shouldn't be a burdensome function, because frankly not a bit of that should fall outside the routine functions of ops and BOR. It's not like the recruits sitting there without BMQ are merited against each other to compete for BMQ positions.

In my example, I have four or five troops I expect to enrol in the next couple of weeks, to begin BMQ in January. I would say for each troops I'm looking at about a half hour of checking and double checking their enrolment papers, the enrolment ceremony itself (to be handled by an officer), another fifteen minutes of paperwork on the other end, walking the enrolment docs a few blocks to the CFRC, a minute per recruit in CFTPO to course load them, and then setting up clothing stores appointments for them with a suitable Cpl to escort them. Not exactly a lot of work, and it doesn't take a rocket surgeon to deal with. These applicants have jumped through a number of hoops to get in, and it's fair to expect the unit to meet them the last bit of the way to inform them in a timely manner of how they will begin their reserve careers.


----------



## Maxadia (28 Aug 2012)

That sounds like a perfect world to me.

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that reality is different.  I would assume that sometimes, somewhere, the "right people" might not be around during a summer (training, family vacations, etc), and things might get pushed later than they would in a perfect situation.  I would also guess, that in some smaller centers where personnel are covering more than one position due to a smaller active membership, that this could happen more often than in a fully staffed regiment.  If things were to get pushed later than possible, then that would explain the numerous posts from several veteran members here about "short notice" before courses.


Now, this is all just my opinion. As is:



> I see no justifiable reason for the process of getting recruits onto BMQ to cease in the summer months.



Unless you personally are aware of everything going on at the OP's unit, the above would be an absolutely true statement.

The bottom line for the OP thought, is that BMQ will most likely start in the second half of September, and that they should be prepared to expect it at that time.


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Your guesses don't bring anything to the table on this. This is the world I work in, these are exactly the jobs that I do, and it is _easy_. It takes little real staff work at the unit end to load a troop on course and to let them know. Because it is so easy, and because BMQ is a sine qua non for continuing with training, I see no reason for what I have said to not be correct. This isn't a reg force guy getting 48 hours notice for his PLQ where he simply goes off on TD; we know recruits are coming in months out, reserve BMQs are scheduled on an FY basis, and apportioning of BMQ positions isn't rocket surgery. We know they need to balance reaerve service with the rest of their life. It is irresponsible on our end not to begin looking out for the interests of our troops from day one. We owe a new guy with zero exposure yet to the system much better than just 'watch and shoot'.

One decent Cpl with CFTPO access and email addresses or phone numbers for the recruits can handle this with ease. If the unit cannot man so as to be able to allow this important task to happen, then the failure is quite a bit higher up the chain than the Ops NCO.


----------



## Bluebulldog (28 Aug 2012)

Brihard..having said that, there are still lots of PTE(R)s out there that are literally sworn in, and are often loaded out shortly thereafter with no kit on their first weekend or two of BMQ while the training cell, and ROR get the rest of the ducks in order.

Norris, you're being introduced into a system where info may or may not reach you in a timely basis. The advise you have been given is fairly spot on. Once the unit stands up for training, find out who your CoC ( Chain of Command) consists of, and begin asking the questions. Make yourself available, as you may or may not receive timely notice, but mid Sept - early Oct is what I've seen BMQ start in ON.


----------



## Norris95 (28 Aug 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses, I'll just keep trying to contact them every few days for now and see what happens. At least now I have a ballpark for what to expect lol.


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> Brihard..having said that, there are still lots of PTE(R)s out there that are literally sworn in, and are often loaded out shortly thereafter with no kit on their first weekend or two of BMQ while the training cell, and ROR get the rest of the ducks in order.
> 
> Norris, you're being introduced into a system where info may or may not reach you in a timely basis. The advise you have been given is fairly spot on. Once the unit stands up for training, find out who your CoC ( Chain of Command) consists of, and begin asking the questions. Make yourself available, as you may or may not receive timely notice, but mid Sept - early Oct is what I've seen BMQ start in ON.



Yes, absolutely. And such instances are usually a result of one of two things: A combination of an applicant making it in for a course by the skin of their teeth without there yet having been time to get kitted - this happens and isn't rare - or a chain of command that left things too late. It remains fair for the recruit to expect and to ask for timely info.


----------



## dangles (28 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick responses, I'll just keep trying to contact them every few days for now and see what happens. At least now I have a ballpark for what to expect lol.



Yeah and if I were you I'd use this time to read up threads on what to bring to BMQ, and talk to people who have done it before you if you can. I recommend a good pair of running shoes, a pair of combination locks for the duffel bags you will be issued. But there is a bunch of other stuff you WILL need so try to look that up.

 Also start making sure your sleep cycle will allow you to wake up around 4:45am without being completely useless for the next 18 hours....work on your physical fitness etc.


----------



## Norris95 (28 Aug 2012)

Yea I"be been doing as much of that as I can. I just need to work on my sleeping schedule ;D


----------



## Habs (28 Aug 2012)

dangles said:
			
		

> Yeah and if I were you I'd use this time to read up threads on what to bring to BMQ, and talk to people who have done it before you if you can. I recommend a good pair of running shoes, a pair of combination locks for the duffel bags you will be issued. But there is a bunch of other stuff you WILL need so try to look that up.
> 
> Also start making sure your sleep cycle will allow you to wake up around 4:45am without being completely useless for the next 18 hours....work on your physical fitness etc.



Oh lordy yes. A GOOD quality pair, if you don't, you'll regret it. Don't get a cheap pair at Walmart. I don't recommend combination... I recommended key locks. Easier, quicker, and you can't forget the combo. Just don't lock the key in your locker... haha.....  :-\

The sleep thing is the key. Half of my platoon (including me sometimes) passed out during a class/lecture/whatever-you-wanna-call-it almost everyday. Our Captain knew how to punish us, but that didn't stop us from falling asleep 5 minutes later... 5 hour energies are your life line! Seriously.


----------



## BDTyre (28 Aug 2012)

Habs said:
			
		

> 5 hour energies are your life line! Seriously.



Be careful with that stuff - it doesn't work the same for everyone. We got a supply of Red Bull on deployment, so I figured about a half hour or twenty minutes before leaving the FOB, I'd down one. I wasn't feeling tired or anything like that, but I just thought it would help me keep alert. Forty minutes later and we're rolling down the road and I'm doing the head bob. Once I stopped drinking that stuff, I never had any problems.


----------



## Norris95 (28 Aug 2012)

I'd like to stay away from those, but man if there's coffee.... Haha but who knows maybe I'll take anything I get during sleep depravation and exhaustion


----------



## brihard (28 Aug 2012)

You will not experience sleep dep or exhaustion on reserve part time BMQ.


----------



## Norris95 (29 Aug 2012)

I imagine it would be hard to do that in one weekend yes, but who am I to say haha.


----------



## brihard (29 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> I imagine it would be hard to do that in one weekend yes, but who am I to say haha.



You're right though. 'Tired' we can do. 'Exhausted' is a different beast entirely that you'll meet in time.


----------



## Norris95 (29 Aug 2012)

Strangely enough I can't wait until such times, perhaps I'm anxious to see what I'm made of  ;D


----------



## Habs (29 Aug 2012)

Didn't even see that you were on part time BMQ, nevermind to what I said! You'll be tired, but you probably won't be passing out haha.

I did mine full time in the summer; and five hour energies/red bull really did save my hind a few times. Those 18 hour days are a lot longer and more painful when you can't stay awake. I'm sure there will be lots of coffee available on your course, there was on mine anyway... more so for the instructors probably!


----------



## Norris95 (29 Aug 2012)

I wish I had the summer course, but they were full and the September course was the soonest one. I hope to do as many courses as soon as I can so I took the weekend bmq instead of waiting a full year for the summer option. Can reservists do SQ during the summer?


----------



## dangles (29 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> I wish I had the summer course, but they were full and the September course was the soonest one. I hope to do as many courses as soon as I can so I took the weekend bmq instead of waiting a full year for the summer option. Can reservists do SQ during the summer?



I did my BMQ from Oct to Jan, and my SQ immediately after in Feb to May, then my DP1 in July to Aug (although they also run DP1's June to July).
For now worry about getting through BMQ.


----------



## Habs (29 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> I wish I had the summer course, but they were full and the September course was the soonest one. I hope to do as many courses as soon as I can so I took the weekend bmq instead of waiting a full year for the summer option. Can reservists do SQ during the summer?



Yes, BMQ, SQ, and DP1 can be done in the summer... probably lots more too.

You will probably do SQ right after BMQ on weekends, and do your trades course in the summer. Your unit will let you know, though.


----------



## Norris95 (29 Aug 2012)

Another question is about kit. I know I'll get a list to bring but when I bring it should I try have everything in order? i.e. no wrinkles, stringies, not a huge mess of random kit, etc. Also when I was trying on the pants the person who was fitting me said to not worry that they seem a little big, yet they were past my feet unless I hiked them up past my belly button and still I felt like Eminem because they were wide and low in the crotch :-\. Is that just how they are? Thanks.


----------



## Habs (29 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Another question is about kit. I know I'll get a list to bring but when I bring it should I try have everything in order? i.e. no wrinkles, stringies, not a huge mess of random kit, etc. Also when I was trying on the pants the person who was fitting me said to not worry that they seem a little big, yet they were past my feet unless I hiked them up past my belly button and still I felt like Eminem because they were wide and low in the crotch :-\. Is that just how they are? Thanks.



Yes. Get rid of any lint, threads, strings, etc. on your uniform. That includes your tac vest, fleece, winter gear, etc. Don't worry about the undergarment green t-shirts so much.

You should have your beret formed and with no lint on it. The capbadge goes over the left eye and the extra material should be brushed to the right. There should be a kind of "flop" down to your right ear.

Make sure you have boot bands, or at least elastics. Practice blousing your pants. Your pants themselves should be bigger than a normal pair of jeans, as there needs to be enough material at the bottom to blouse your pants over your boots. There's a lining on the inside that goes inside your boots, sort of like splash/winter pants. If the waist is too big, you may need a size smaller, but usually a belt will work fine. You should have been given a green belt with your kit.

Forming your beret is so important though... if you show up looking like an idiot, they'll treat you like one. Best trick for forming it is to soak it in warm water, put it on your head, and then take it off like you're still wearing it and let it dry. Having a shower with it on works even better!


----------



## Norris95 (30 Aug 2012)

Are recruits allowed to do things like forming the beret before bmq? I don't to show up with my beret formed wrong and then have them show everybody how to do it the proper way.


----------



## Habs (30 Aug 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Are recruits allowed to do things like forming the beret before bmq? I don't to show up with my beret formed wrong and then have them show everybody how to do it the proper way.



Yes... I wouldn't have told you to if you weren't. They will show you how to dress properly once you're there regardless if you look like you have half a brain or none at all.. but why show up unprepared.


----------



## Norris95 (30 Aug 2012)

ok thanks for all the help


----------



## Norris95 (11 Sep 2012)

Sorry to bring up this post again, but I have some more questions. My BMQ starts in the next few days, and theres aloooot of things I'm not sure about (mostly kit). Here's a list of things that I do not know what they are/ if I have them:
"Approved Brass Buckle" - Didn't get any buckle
"Boots Ankle" only got one pair of boots, they were really tall ones
"Dress Leather black gloves" - All the gloves I got had the patterns on them
"Necktie CF" - Didn't get any ties, Do I get them myself?
"Shirt Cf Long Sleeve, Short sleeve" - Not sure which if I have these
"Socks nylon black" - I assume I get these myself?
"Trousers+Tunic DEU"
"Metal shoulder titles"
"Boots CBT, Gortex, Wet Wheater" - Like I said, I only got one pair
"Cap CBT Field"
"Bivy Bag"
"Cover Cam Helm"
"Boots cleaning kit" - I assume I just bring some polish and a kiwi cloth or something like that?
"Issued Thermos" - Dont have one
By the way, when issued my kit we went over several times and I know I got everything in the "Initial Kit List.
Thanks again.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Sep 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring up this post again, but I have some more questions. My BMQ starts in the next few days, and theres aloooot of things I'm not sure about (mostly kit). Here's a list of things that I do not know what they are/ if I have them:
> "Approved Brass Buckle" - Didn't get any buckle
> "Boots Ankle" only got one pair of boots, they were really tall ones
> "Dress Leather black gloves" - All the gloves I got had the patterns on them
> ...



Unless you're an officer, you're not entitled to DEU until you have a year in and/or QL3. That is, unless they changed the entitlements. As for the Cap, bivy bag, cover, thermos: I'd get used to not getting kit as a reservist. Let your staff know clothing stores did not issue/have those items.


----------



## Norris95 (11 Sep 2012)

I got the Bivy, still at a loss as to what I do/don't have and do/Don't actually need. Should I keep everything in the plastic bags when I bring it to BMQ or take it all out?


----------



## MikeL (11 Sep 2012)

For starters,  why aren't you talking to people in your unit about this?

The cam cover helmet is the camo helmet cover
http://i44.servimg.com/u/f44/14/84/08/44/dsc05339.jpg

cap cbt field is the boonie/bush hat
http://spetsnazarmysurplus.com/online_store/images/CADPAT%20BOONIE%20REAR.JPG

boot polish kit,  is just that, a brush,  applicator and black polish

the bivy bag - it will either be camo or green
http://www.go4hero.com/images/cadpat.jpg

thermos
http://mpmuseum.org/secur/equipment/we82/we82_canteen4.jpg


If you haven't been issued the kit,  don't worry about it,  you might get it issued while on course,  or you may not.   When in doubt bring everything you have issued,  the staff will tell you what you need or don't need.  Yes take the items out of the plastic bags




> "Approved Brass Buckle" - Didn't get any buckle
> "Boots Ankle" only got one pair of boots, they were really tall ones
> "Dress Leather black gloves" - All the gloves I got had the patterns on them
> "Necktie CF" - Didn't get any ties, Do I get them myself?
> ...


 All the DEU items listed above,  you won't need(you don't have them) for BMQ and like PuckChaser said you will get that issued later when you are entitled to it.


----------



## Norris95 (11 Sep 2012)

Ok, what abut the plastic wrappings? And should I bring everything to BMQ even though it isn't necessary (Balaclava, winter gloves, etc. because it's still hot out) or do we have to bring it anyways?


----------



## MikeL (11 Sep 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> Ok, what abut the plastic wrappings? And should I bring everything to BMQ even though it isn't necessary (Balaclava, winter gloves, etc. because it's still hot out) or do we have to bring it anyways?



What about the plastic wrappings?  The plastic bags the socks,  and combats come in?  Take the items out and throw the plastic away.  If the winter kit is not on the kitlist for BMQ,  don't bring it.  If you have a car and will be driving to and from your BMQ location, you an keep all the winter kit in a bag in your car and have it just in case.  Or just leave it at home.

If it isn't on the kitlist,  but the staff tell you to bring it then bring it.  Otherwise stick to the course kit list.


Why aren't you asking people in your unit this kind of stuff?  I'm sure they would be more then willing to help you out.


----------



## Norris95 (11 Sep 2012)

I know they would be more then willing to help but it is already too late to go in today, tomorrow I will be working all night (school during the day), Thursday is my first parade night and I want my uniform to be ready for then, and while I could ask these questions on Thursday, Friday is the day I go for basic and thus I would not like to be scrambling to make sure everything is in order the night before basic. Also I just received my joining instructions today. Thanks for your'e help Skeletor.


----------



## brihard (11 Sep 2012)

Norris95 said:
			
		

> I know they would be more then willing to help but it is already too late to go in today, tomorrow I will be working all night (school during the day), Thursday is my first parade night and I want my uniform to be ready for then, and while I could ask these questions on Thursday, Friday is the day I go for basic and thus I would not like to be scrambling to make sure everything is in order the night before basic. Also I just received my joining instructions today. Thanks for your'e help Skeletor.



It is expected that you don't have a clue what's going on or what to do with your kit. You won't impress anybody by having your uniform half figured out, so don't try. Nobody will make note of or remember that fact. It will be utterly irrelevant to your progress as a recruit.

Just show up when they tell you to show up, with that they tell you to have, and the rest will be sorted out from there with very little input required from you bar doing exactly as you're told. Trust me.


----------



## Norris95 (11 Sep 2012)

Sounds good to me  ;D


----------

